

Senate committee wants to know how the feds are handling Bitcoin, too - Sealy
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/senate-committee-wants-to-know-how-the-feds-are-handling-bitcoin-too/

======
e3pi
"[The subpoena] is extremely broad and onerous....While the [Department of
Financial Services] says they want to have a conversation with the industry,
their actions speak the language of aggressive litigation."

Sets that expected tone of heavy handed future `presumed guilty' confrontation
for any new process remaining beyond wetting their beak or their manipulation
to directly corrupt or inflate.

